# Rocco's Videos



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all. I'm going to start posting links to my videos in this journal. That way people can critique them and I can review them also. This is also for SF to view and offer advice.

First video ( I have quite a few from today but it'll take awhile to get them linked ) WG Speed Bench from Side- Speed Bench WG from side- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04LRU9QR

WG Speed Bench Front View

CG Speed Bench Side View

CG Speed Bench Front View

70lb DB MP

85lb Skull Side View

85lb Skull Front View


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

these videos take forever to download.  anyway to make the faster?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sure there is but I don't know. Maybe someone can lend their advice


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is but I don't know. Maybe someone can lend their advice


 The first thing is they are in AVI format (at least the first one.)  It's really high quality, but that translates into big files.  MPEG are much smaller and you don't lose too much.  If you need help translating them, let me know.  It's what I do...um...all day long.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

DivX encoded will compress them quite a bit, and resolution of 320x200 or so is nice. Usually video quality will be enough that doubling the video on the client side wont ruin it too much, but the video download is much smaller this way.

I had a 680k pixel MiniDV and it was decent about like so, full uncompressed format was insanely huge but looked awesome sadly.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah, I was going to comment on the speeds as well, I am on cable and it is taking a ridiculous amount of time. but I will def. wait it out.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

If the server is slow too, well that sucks


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

It looks like you keep your body fairly tight and arched during your bench pressing, but it also looks like you flair your elbows out too much.  Maybe you aren't retracting your scapula with enough force?  That kind of forces me to tuck in my elbows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 4, 2005)

345 Squat Lockout


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

good job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Patrick. I was able to work up to 365 for 2 but that video was too large to put up on putfiles.com


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick. I was able to work up to 365 for 2 but that video was too large to put up on putfiles.com




I think he was referring to putting them into a downloadable format.  

I read a study the other day that speed benches were detrimental to peak strength as well as speed and power development.  I can try to find it for you, I believe it was only referring to speed benches ending prior to lockout.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

Finally saw the speed bench video.  What you were doing are not the speed benches I was referring to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think he was referring to putting them into a downloadable format.
> .


 I had a short nice break from all the teasing 

What I've been doing for speed bench has really helped up my bench numbers I believe. What kind of speed benching were you talking about?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

It is typically done with a trainer standing over you.  You rep the bar between your chest and the trainer's hand as fast as possible over a predetermined amount of time, typically 20 seconds.

Hope you enjoyed your break cuz it's bout to get ugly.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I read a study the other day that speed benches were detrimental to peak strength as well as speed and power development.  I can try to find it for you, I believe it was only referring to speed benches ending prior to lockout.




Doesn't the NSCA reffer to the technique of training movements with low intensity for speed (power) and high intensity (strength) as "the bracketing technique".  I believe that was ch. 1 or 2 in our text book??


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoyed your break cuz it's bout to get ugly.


Well I'd expect it to get ugly, your back!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It is typically done with a trainer standing over you.  You rep the bar between your chest and the trainer's hand as fast as possible over a predetermined amount of time, typically 20 seconds.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your break cuz it's bout to get ugly.




yea, I used to do speed benchs like that too.  135 for as many reps as possible in 30sec.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

I just found this thread - 

 Post More VID :bounce:


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Doesn't the NSCA reffer to the technique of training movements with low intensity for speed (power) and high intensity (strength) as "the bracketing technique".  I believe that was ch. 1 or 2 in our text book??




I have never seen that term before in my life.  The study I was referring to is actually in the Essentials book on page 162 and is denoted by footnote 147 in the second column.  

I was apprently wrong, they are referring to all speed movements.  For those without the book, their hypothesis is that by holding onto the bar during a speed movement, you actually are decelerating at the top and, therefore, reducing power.  I think you referenced that before P-Funk.  A more appopriate method would be a heavy med ball or the stuff I was doing on a counterbalanced smith machine.  It makes sense, the only argument you could make is that when performing the movement with your 1RM you are also not letting go of the weight, but if you think about it, the reason you are not letting go of the bar is not because you are decelerating the bar, it is because the bar is decelerating you since the weight is so high.  I guess part of the theory is also that since you are training yourself to decelerate the bar, you will also do it in competition.

A word of note, I did these speed benches with the release and actual found a drop in my bench, but I think that was due to me not being able to let the bar come all the way down to my chest because if the bar hits your chest, the counterbalancing mechanism fucks up and there is slack in the cable on the concentric portion.  This actually ended up weakening me at the bottom of the movement.  I think doing some full range bench stuff along with them (I was only doing those speed benches for chest at the time) may prevent this problem.  There must be a counterbalanced smith machine in that gym you work out at Rocco, give em a try, your chest will hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

I found bracketing technique in the book, I better put that on my cards after I finish reading this stupid thing again, it seems like one of those out of the blue questions they will throw in.  I wish they would define it a little better than they did though, ie is it just doing it sometime in the mesocycle, during the same microcycle, alternating microcycles, etc.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have never seen that term before in my life.  The study I was referring to is actually in the Essentials book on page 162 and is denoted by footnote 147 in the second column.
> 
> I was apprently wrong, they are referring to all speed movements.  For those without the book, their hypothesis is that by holding onto the bar during a speed movement, you actually are decelerating at the top and, therefore, reducing power.  I think you referenced that before P-Funk.  A more appopriate method would be a heavy med ball or the stuff I was doing on a counterbalanced smith machine.  It makes sense, the only argument you could make is that when performing the movement with your 1RM you are also not letting go of the weight, but if you think about it, the reason you are not letting go of the bar is not because you are decelerating the bar, it is because the bar is decelerating you since the weight is so high.  I guess part of the theory is also that since you are training yourself to decelerate the bar, you will also do it in competition.
> 
> A word of note, I did these speed benches with the release and actual found a drop in my bench, but I think that was due to me not being able to let the bar come all the way down to my chest because if the bar hits your chest, the counterbalancing mechanism fucks up and there is slack in the cable on the concentric portion.  This actually ended up weakening me at the bottom of the movement.  I think doing some full range bench stuff along with them (I was only doing those speed benches for chest at the time) may prevent this problem.  There must be a counterbalanced smith machine in that gym you work out at Rocco, give em a try, your chest will hurt like a bitch.





correct.  while west-side BB has power work set with the bench press at 60-70% of 1RM true power work would have no decleration at all.  You would need to let go.  A med ball toss with 10% of your BW would do the trick.  Superset it following a 3-5RM on the bench press and then med ball passes for 10-12 reps as fast as you can.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Superset it following a 3-5RM on the bench press and then med ball passes for 10-12 reps as fast as you can.




Yeah, that's a form of complex training, I wish they went more into the science of that in the book, which is why I am rushing through this book because that stuff is in Jumping into Plyometrics and I want to know why it works like that.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a good idea.  I think I'm going to do this.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's a form of complex training, I wish they went more into the science of that in the book, which is why I am rushing through this book because that stuff is in Jumping into Plyometrics and I want to know why it works like that.




it works like that because you are using a maximum number of motor units to perform you 1-3RM on the strength exercise and when supersetted with a power exercise that is at such a low percentage you are asking that maximum number of motor units that you just recruited to then fire at a rapid rate.  The more effecient you get at it, the more power you can create.  At the NASM seminar last May they talked about this stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

So since the threshold for each unit has been attained, it is more easily recruited with the lighter movement as long as it is immediately after?  Makes sense.  I wonder how long you can wait between sets before it is no longer effective.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So since the threshold for each unit has been attained, it is more easily recruited with the lighter movement as long as it is immediately after?  Makes sense.  I wonder how long you can wait between sets before it is no longer effective.




good question.  I am not sure how long you can wait.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

Bus driver... this is my stop


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Squat Videos*

315 Squat 

335 Squat


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Videos-* 
395 Sumo 
410 Sumo 
420 Conventional 
435 Failed


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

if i were you i would try and sit a little lower and back more on your deadlift!  You are rounded from the start adn you aren't pushing against the floor.  Your hips are almost fully extended at the begning of the movement, when you should be pushing agains the floor (like you would leg press) you are pulling with your back.  the weight is pulling you forward because you aren't pushing back and getting your hips into it and that is causing you to round out.

just my $0.02


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

The big squat was a little slow out of the hole...

And "P" pretty much covered everything on the big DL

I think if you picture driving your heels through the floor, you will be OK

good strength though, I don't think I can do 405 anymore -


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Patrick, do you think I need to go lower on the Sumo as well? I think for me right now it's a flexibility issue, but that's what I'll work on


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Patrick, do you think I need to go lower on the Sumo as well? I think for me right now it's a flexibility issue, but that's what I'll work on



I think you just need to sit man.  You gotta get a little deeper so you can push with your legs and kep your chest up more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think you just need to sit man.  You gotta get a little deeper so you can push with your legs and kep your chest up more.


Alright, I'll try that at the competition. Here is a video of the Good morning- 

205lb Good Morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hang Cleans*

Here are 2 videos of Hang Cleans (I think the videos say hang snatch). They were the first ones before the camera died so they are even worse than expected!!!

http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Snatch

http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Clean

How horrible were they


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

well,

1) your heels are off the floor in the catch position
2) you aren't shrugging. you are doing reverse curl
3) you need to jump down into the bottom position
4) you have to relax your hands on the catch

a lot of that can be corrected if you learn to get #5 correct:

5) your shoulders are behind the bar from the start.   SHoulder need to be over the bar the entire time until the last second.  Position creates power.  If you miss your positions the lift will be missed, like the last one in video two.


Keep working on it.  You will get there.  You need to get comfortable and flexable also.  Really work on your front squats.  When pulling keep the bar close and your shoulders over the bar.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Here are 2 videos of Hang Cleans (I think the videos say hang snatch). They were the first ones before the camera died so they are even worse than expected!!!
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Snatch
> 
> ...



Youre OK...

You look distracted though...
(I know how that is with the camera)

"""FOCUS"""

Repetition will cause that bar to naturally
find its perch on your chest

(And your "BALLS" will get bigger with more repetition)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

also....loose the wraps...what the fuck is this?  Bench Press America?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well,
> 
> 1) your heels are off the floor in the catch position
> 2) you aren't shrugging. you are doing reverse curl
> ...


Yeah, everytime I went down I went onto my toes  I'll keep the shoulder in mind, I guess that's different than PL'ing eh? Thanks for the input, I'll be lifting again on Wed and will get more vids and also of the pulls.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Youre OK...
> 
> You look distracted though...
> (I know how that is with the camera)
> ...


Thanks! I was distracted because of some assholes laughing at me while I'm doing the exercise. Bastards 

Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> also....loose the wraps...what the fuck is this?  Bench Press America?


Oh really? No wraps? CRAP, they helped with the pain LOL! Alright, wraps are gone.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, everytime I went down I went onto my toes  I'll keep the shoulder in mind, I guess that's different than PL'ing eh? Thanks for the input, I'll be lifting again on Wed and will get more vids and also of the pulls.




yes, the shoulders over the bar will help you maintain good position.  You really want to pull from the floor, scoop and then hit that second pull with everything you got.  Starting from the hang above the knee is like starting right from the scoop postition so you need to get over the bar more (like if you were doing an SLDL kind of).

Wed, eh?  Be careful!  This type of lifting is addictive and if you get into it you wont look at powerlifting the same way.....EVER!



> Oh really? No wraps? CRAP, they helped with the pain LOL! Alright, wraps are gone.



some people wear them.  I find them difficult to use because the mess with my wrist flexability and getting into the rack position.  I use them when I overhead squat though.  You just need to be more flexable and the pain will go away.  that takes a week or two of lifting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

*More Videos*

What a horrible training session today. Lisa and I stayed up till 2am drinking (something we never do), so I woke up to go to the gym and still couldn't walk straight LOL. I kept wanting to just leave but I stayed it out. 

I'm really trying Patrick but as you can see from the vids I suck ass. I can't get into the squat position w/o going on my toes. Here we go-

*Hang Cleans-*
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-I
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-II
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-III
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-IV
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-V
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-VII
http://media.putfile.com/Bad-Clean
http://media.putfile.com/Bad-Clean-IX-12-7

*Clean Pulls*
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull-12-7
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull-II-12-7
http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull-III-12-7

Front Squat, 1st one is 175. Second is 185.
http://media.putfile.com/Front-Squat-175-12-7



Alright, I have more. The pulls and front squat but Putfile isn't uploading my stuff anymore right now.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2005)

wel;, it is getting a little better.  You really need to learn how to front squat.  Watch any of those guys in the olympic thread clean, watch dimas.  After the second pull they jump their feet down and re-adjust them out to the sides more. Ir order to not loose your balance on a squat (any squat, front or back) your ass has to go between your legs to get into the hole.  You have to re adjust your feet on the second pull so that you can get in that position and keep your heels on the ground.

also, shoulders need to be over the bar more.  they are better then before but still just in line with the bar.

can't view the squat or clean pull videos yet?  Don't know why.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Rocco, just curious.. What kind of a camera are you using to record these?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wel;, it is getting a little better.  You really need to learn how to front squat.  Watch any of those guys in the olympic thread clean, watch dimas.  After the second pull they jump their feet down and re-adjust them out to the sides more. Ir order to not loose your balance on a squat (any squat, front or back) your ass has to go between your legs to get into the hole.  You have to re adjust your feet on the second pull so that you can get in that position and keep your heels on the ground.
> 
> also, shoulders need to be over the bar more.  they are better then before but still just in line with the bar.
> 
> can't view the squat or clean pull videos yet?  Don't know why.


Oh crap. Those vids must not have loaded correctly. I'll try and redo that later. I want you to see my front squat. 

I've been looking at pics in those books you told me to get and see how their shoulders are. Big difference from what I look like eh? 

Rather than readjust the feet, why not start off wider? And when I readjust, do I do it on the 2nd pull or after right before I go down?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Rocco, just curious.. What kind of a camera are you using to record these?


I bought a camera from Circuit City for like $100. It has a vid feature on it. I think the brand is fujifilm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

For some reason they won't go on Putfile!!! Do you want me to send them to your email Patrick? If so I need it again.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hrmm... think something like this would be alright for video to critique form? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830187107

It's cheap, and it's pretty much a no-name brand, but from most of the user reviews I've read it looks alright for the price.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

Alright, here is front squat and a clean pull. I think it'll work this time.

http://media.putfile.com/Front-Squat-185

http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm... think something like this would be alright for video to critique form?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830187107
> 
> It's cheap, and it's pretty much a no-name brand, but from most of the user reviews I've read it looks alright for the price.


It looks fine to me, but I'm definately not a camera person.  I say as long as it records that's all you need  I think it's a great idea your looking to get a camera to have your form critiqued


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It looks fine to me, but I'm definately not a camera person. I say as long as it records that's all you need  I think it's a great idea your looking to get a camera to have your form critiqued


 
















*Not that great!*

*Pros:* I have only had this thing for 6 months. This thing has ok video and picture quality. I never did use the web cam. Also, the mp3 player was average.... 


*Cons:* The sd memory card reader has stoped working. I can't take more than 12 pictures and record more than 1:40 minutes of video. Also, the zoom is not that great. The images get blurry the further you zoo... *More »*
m which isn't that far.

*Other Thoughts:* Overall this camera sucks. I would not recommend it unless you collect pieces of usless plastic!

_*Reviewed By:* Bob the Builder, 12/7/2005 7:29:39 AM
This reviewer reports that his/her technical understanding of this type of product is average and has owned this product between 1 month to 1 year._
_Did you find this review helpful? 

 

_


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Not that great!*
> 
> *Pros:* I have only had this thing for 6 months. This thing has ok video and picture quality. I never did use the web cam. Also, the mp3 player was average....
> 
> ...


Well Sean would probably want to get his own memory card ( I did ) and it's just for videoing his lifts, not making home movies or anything. Again, it's up to Sean but he wants it for a very basic purpose which a cheap camera like that should be able to provide. If not, take it back.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

on the clean pull or even the clean from the floor you need your shoulders to be over/in front of the bar!  Your positioning is all wrong, your shoulders are to inline with the bar.  Get your chest over more.  Also, don;t let the elbows bend in like that on the pull portion.  It is setting you up for a reverse curl.  For the first couple of months just do your pulls with straight arms locked out and work on getting explosive on the second pull.  Once you get that down, then you can work on snapping at the top and getting the elbows to bend (up and back) as you pull yourself down on the bar....but just get the basics down right now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Not that great!*
> 
> *Pros:* I have only had this thing for 6 months. This thing has ok video and picture quality. I never did use the web cam. Also, the mp3 player was average....
> 
> ...



That's one review out of 3 on that site, and I checked out 2 or 3 other sites... That one bad review sounds like he has a defective product... Anyway, I don't want to derail your thread here, just thought it'd be an appropriate place to ask.

In addition, I already have a 1gb MiniSD card for my phone that came with an adapter for a normal SD card slot, so I don't have to shell out more cash for a memory card.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Lifts for 12/10/05*

http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Clean-Pull

http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Clean14

http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull59

http://media.putfile.com/Clean-Pull-II

http://media.putfile.com/Front-SquatNow, check out the guy almost screaming doing squats beside me 

http://media.putfile.com/Front-Squat-II

http://media.putfile.com/OH-BB-SquatWhat am I doing wrong with this one. I can't squat down with a 45lb bar!!! I go on my toes and my legs cave in.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

1. Don't bend your arms on the Hang clean pulls unless you are trying to do a full upright row

2. You are catching the weight solely on your wrists on those hang cleans
it needs to land on your shoulders/chest

3. on the clean pulls, it looks like you are not thrusting your hips fwd enough, the 1st on has good elevation, but your
arms are bent

4. Again bending the arms considerably...  (It may be because you are shrugging straight up instead of up and back)
But I think the timing of the toe elevations is more sync'd here...

5. "Daniel my brother you are older than me"...... (Nice)....
Can't see anything here   your head doesn't move but you bob FWD during the squat,
so I wish I could see your hands and elbows

6. on this on I can see your eyes are FWD, you may want to kick your head back to get you over the tough spot
you look in control of the weight though 

7. on the OHS roll your wrists back behind you, this will place the weight back further mechanically,
also lock you shoulder blades together... you may need to stretch a little to get that bar behind you more,
this is just a balls/comfort combo, don't push it to hard, it will come


Ready to give up yet?? -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

ohs, you need to squat back more.  Not straight down.  you need to really work on your flexability in your shoulders.  feel free to stop flat benching at any time.  

on the cleans you need to relax those hands and catch the bar on your shoulders.  not with your wrist like monkey fuck said.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

Rocco take a wider stance on the overhead squats and turn your feet out more.  That solved a lot of balance issues for me.  I just watched some olympic lifters snatching and noticed that they all do this.

Also, like the others said you need to retract your scapula and get the bar behind you a little more.  You may need to work on shoulder flexibility to truly get this down, but you will know when you do it right because your upper back will get some serious lactic acid buildup going on from holding the bar there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 1. Don't bend your arms on the Hang clean pulls unless you are trying to do a full upright row
> *Here is where I kinda get confused, I know Patrick says the same thing. When watching the video that was recommended (explosive lifting for sports) it says to make sure your elbows are pointing out to the sides to and to *pull/bend them up on the pull till you reach your sternum.
> 2. You are catching the weight solely on your wrists on those hang cleans
> it needs to land on your shoulders/chest
> ...


See above


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ohs, you need to squat back more.  Not straight down.  you need to really work on your flexability in your shoulders.  feel free to stop flat benching at any time.
> 
> on the cleans you need to relax those hands and catch the bar on your shoulders.  not with your wrist like monkey fuck said.


So am I squatting more like when I powerlift, hips grossly back first? When I try it like that I end up leaning forward.

On the cleans do I still keep a "grip" on the bar when I catch it or catch it with open fingers?

If I stop my benching, how in the world will I keep this MASSIVE chest I've developed?!? 

What are some good stretches for the upper body? Anything in Core performance or will I come across some stuff in the weightlifting encyclopedia?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Rocco take a wider stance on the overhead squats and turn your feet out more.  That solved a lot of balance issues for me.  I just watched some olympic lifters snatching and noticed that they all do this.
> 
> Also, like the others said you need to retract your scapula and get the bar behind you a little more.  You may need to work on shoulder flexibility to truly get this down, but you will know when you do it right because your upper back will get some serious lactic acid buildup going on from holding the bar there.


Thanks Cow!! Do you have any good stretches to help with the shoulder flexibility?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So am I squatting more like when I powerlift, hips grossly back first? When I try it like that I end up leaning forward.
> 
> On the cleans do I still keep a "grip" on the bar when I catch it or catch it with open fingers?
> 
> ...




catch with your hands open.

IN harvey Newton's book he does say to bend the elbows on the pulls.  People have different ways of teaching it.  The problem with doing it for you is that you aren't anewbie to lifting.  You will surely develop a bad habit of using strength and pulling with your arms rather then learning the proper biomechanics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> catch with your hands open.
> 
> IN harvey Newton's book he does say to bend the elbows on the pulls.  People have different ways of teaching it.  The problem with doing it for you is that you aren't anewbie to lifting.  You will surely develop a bad habit of using strength and pulling with your arms rather then learning the proper biomechanics.


Alright, so on pulls for the next month keep straight arms. For catching the bar, do it hands open. Can it be loosely with fingers?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, so on pulls for the next month keep straight arms. For catching the bar, do it hands open. Can it be loosely with fingers?




yes, the fingers are supposed to be relaxed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, the fingers are supposed to be relaxed.


Alright. I got confused because in one of the books it said to keep your grip, so that's what I did today and it really doesn't work for me. Thanks!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe so much BB has made your arms too big
to reach the bar!?!?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Cow!! Do you have any good stretches to help with the shoulder flexibility?



One I do is fairly simple to explain.  Basically, just keep your arm straight and pull it across your upper chest with the other arm.

Another one I do is to grab something behind me and kind of turn so that my arm is pointing straight out behind me.  It's like the chest stretch sort of but your arm is straight and you can turn more.

Another one is to put your arm overhead and point your forearm down.  Your elbow will be pointing straight up.  Then you push at the elbow with your other arm like when trying to scratch and itch in the middle of your back.  Hehe.

I hope these explanations made sense...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> One I do is fairly simple to explain.  Basically, just keep your arm straight and pull it across your upper chest with the other arm.
> 
> Another one I do is to grab something behind me and kind of turn so that my arm is pointing straight out behind me.  It's like the chest stretch sort of but your arm is straight and you can turn more.
> 
> ...


Sorry Cow, I just now saw this. I think they will help, thanks. Another exercise I've been doing is taking a 15lb BB, taking a wide grip on it and holding it overhead. Then keeping my arms straight I move it back until it touches my back, then I bring it back and move my grip in a bit closer. That's been working pretty well also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

*New Videos*

Hang Power Snatch

Hang Power Snatch, 95lbs

Hang Snatch Pull
I know with this one I'm moving my arms. I forgot on that set to keep them straight. I kept them str8 on the rest of the sets and I could tell a big difference. My traps were getting sore fast whereas before I didn't really feel anything there.  I think I'm going to start doing some Deads with a shrug also.

OH BB Squat
Any better?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

you need to stop doing power snatches.  they are going to mess you up...you are pulling with your arms and landing way off balance.  You need to learn how to land in a solid base of support.  Try just full snatching and performing drop snatches (aka snatch to balance) to help get into the bottom position better.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

with the 95lbs, when power snatching, you need to make some sort of quarter squat at least.  You caught that all knee and standing straigh up and lost your balance to the back.  At least try and do quarter squats if you are going to power snatch.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Rocco, this is a really neat journal.  I watched some of the videos that pertain to what I do and have read the comments associated with them.  Good stuff 

Is that guy making all the noise, squatting in the background, hamming for the camera or is that just what he does?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> with the 95lbs, when power snatching, you need to make some sort of quarter squat at least.  You caught that all knee and standing straigh up and lost your balance to the back.  At least try and do quarter squats if you are going to power snatch.


See if today is any better. I was pulling from the floor today (that's what you wanted right)?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Rocco, this is a really neat journal.  I watched some of the videos that pertain to what I do and have read the comments associated with them.  Good stuff
> 
> Is that guy making all the noise, squatting in the background, hamming for the camera or is that just what he does?


Thanks Boiler!! Yep, he does that on every exercise and rep he does. Pretty sad but funny too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

*12-21-05*

Power Snatch
Power Snatch II

I know my dip and extensions were off, I wasn't getting a good shrug in there either. I kept concentrating on those things but they weren't happening.

Snatch Pull
Snatch Pull II

Again, trouble with the above. Also, are my shoulder far enough over the bar now Patrick?

OH Squat 45lbs
OH Squat 75lbs

I was pretty happy with these considering how much trouble they've been giving me. I'm going to keep really concentrating on doing them.

Push Press 145lbs

Do I lean back to far on these? I also need to be more explosive throwing the bar up, any suggestions? I think I'm afraid of whacking myself in the chin with the bar when I do it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

you need to sit back more when you catch your snatch.  you are catching it to much with your knees.  you have to get in a habit of making a nice squat, even when doing power cleans there should be a quarter squat.  jump down....try to avoid just standing up with it.  Pull all the way though and maintain your trunk position and get the double knee bend.  all you are doing is standing up with it, shrugging and then getting the rest with your arms.  You need to prevent that little pause you make once the bar passes and pull all the way though.  You are extending your trunk to quickly.

Be patient.  it takes time and stop trying to power clean.  it is not the same biomechanics as a full snatch.

the overhead squat looks better.  you need to get more flexable and get some depth you are about at parallel.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

*I'm so fucking pissed today with the w/o's!!! I have no fucking clue what I'm doing r*

Clean

High Hang Clean

Hang Power Clean

Hang Clean Pull

Front squat 185, too far lean forward

I'm so fucking pissed today with the w/o's!!! I have no fucking clue what I'm doing right, what I'm doing wrong and what not. There are some major things that are not right in my pulling but I don't know what the fuck they are or how to fix it. SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!

I ended up not recording my workout because nothing was consistent. I kept trying different things to see if it would help my form.

I started with Hang cleans then went to regular cleans then went to power hang cleans....

I still go up on my toes to catch the bar and twice I fucking fell over backwards. Musta been funny to others but on one of my pulls I tried to really explode and pull myself down...well I musta had my head out a bit because I caught the bar on my chin and that knocked me back with the BB on top of me.

Also, I need to keep the bar close to my body but I keep hitting my fucking dick!!! What's up with that?  

I wish I had a list of things to work on and exercises to go along with it, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING!!!!

Would having the shoes help? Is that throwing me off balance a bit? Am I afraid of catching the bar on my shoulders? Am I just inflexible. Am I just pulling wrong? Am I just squatting down under it wrong? Am I still pulling too much with my arms? Am I extending too soon? Long enough? Not long enough? WHAT?!?!?!?

Sorry for my rant, I just really want to do this but I'm afraid I'm fucking everything up. New fucking crappy vids will be up, I'm posting this over there as well. I don't know what else to say


----------

